# Lab Code



## andi (Apr 28, 2008)

Is there a code to do an INR coumadin level in the office?


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

Considered part of Prothrombin time (PT) code 85610.  

Check out this informative article for billing these:
http://www.empiremedicare.com/newsupda/2006-2/mon.htm


 Erica


----------

